# Stalker Call of Pripyat - Problemthread



## KAEPS133 (5. November 2009)

Hi.

  Ich eröffne mal einen CoP Problemthread ... es werden sicher einige (so wie ich) Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.

  - Ich hab irgend ein Problem mit der X-Ray Engine. Egal in welchen Einstellungen ich spiele .. alle meine Lüfter drehen voll auf. Bei Clear Sky war es noch erträglich, aber bei CoP ist das ein unding. Mein Stundenplan der über dem PC hängt und nur oben in der mitte befestigt ist flattert nur so hin und her.

  Processor:      
  AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
  Memory:     
  3326MB RAM
  Video Card:     
  ATI Radeon HD 4870 1 GB
  Operating System:     
  Windows Vista™ Business

  - Unendlich lange Ladezeit nach dem ersten Starten vom Spiel. Kann man da was machen oder kann ich den Toilettengang jetzt immer mit dem Starten von CoP kombinieren?

  - Aufpoppende Büsche. Das war in CS zwar schon genauso aber bei CoP stört es mich irgendwie viel mehr. Kann man die Gras/Busch Sichtweite in der Config irgendwie erhöhen?

  - Im Singleplayer am Anfang zum ersten Hubschrauber zu dem ich rennen muss, wie komm ich den Hang hoch zu dem STALKER mit dem ich reden soll? bin schon komplett entlang gelaufen aber nichts gefunden wie ich da hoch komme?!

  Schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## kingston (9. November 2009)

Also die Ladezeiten sind auch bei meinem System teilweise recht lange. Hält sich aber in Grenzen. 
  Das aufpoppen der Büsche stört. Hab aber noch nichts darüber gefunden. Hab alles auf Anschlag incl DX 10. 


  Da der Thread schon ein paar Tage alt ist nehm ich an du hast das Problem mit dem Stalker schon gelöst. Wenn nicht, einfach von der Stelle richtung Norden den Hügel runtergehen. Da ist ein kleines Stalkerlager von wo aus du zu Noah geschickt wirst. Der sitzt im grossen Schiff etwas weiter unten. Der Rest geht dann von selbst.

  Kurz zum Spiel. Der Anfangspunkt ist wirklich schlecht gewählt. Die triste und karge Landschaft sieht Grafikmässig wirklich schwach aus. Und 2 Schüsse von einem Gegner und man liegt im Dreck. 
  Aber nach den ersten Quests kommt das Ganze langsam in Fahrt.  Mal sehen wies weitergeht.


----------



## bumi (10. November 2009)

Da ich keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen will, frag ich einfach mal hier: Ich bin nun durch so ein Plateau getreten und befinde mich jetzt unterhalb der Absturzstelle von Hubschrauber #3. Wie komm ich an den ran, da es scheinbar zu Fuss keinen normalen Zugang zu dem Wrack gibt...?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. November 2009)

Es gibt eine Höhle, die auf das Plateau führt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der Eingang ist. Ansonsten gibt es einen PDA, der eine Anomalie auf der Karte markiert, die einen auf die Ebene beamt.


----------



## bumi (10. November 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Höhle, die auf das Plateau führt, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der Eingang ist. Ansonsten gibt es einen PDA, der eine Anomalie auf der Karte markiert, die einen auf die Ebene beamt.


 Hmm... durch diese Anomalie bin ich zur Absturzstelle gelangt, aber ich bin dann da runter gedackelt ohne mich erst genau umzusehen - und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr hoch -.- 
 Also das heisst ich muss entweder diese Höhle finden die irgendwo ist, oder ich muss nochmals die Anomalie benutzen um da hinauf zu kommen, was allerdings ein ganz schön langer weg quer über die halbe Zone is *g*


----------



## HanFred (10. November 2009)

die höhle ist komplett auf dem plateau, kein zugang zu selbigem.
 du wirst noch einmal die anomalie aufsuchen müssen.


----------



## IXS (10. November 2009)

Zum eigentlichen Problem. 

 1. Sofern du ein 32 Bit OS nutzt, hast du weniger freien Speicher als du denkst. Immerhin hat deine Grafikkarte 1GB RAM.

 2. Dass die Lüfter hier lauter werden heißt, dass
 a) die Lüfter nicht so effektiv sind, wie sie sein sollten
 b) das Spiel mehr Resourcen (CPU/GPU-Leistung) nutzt als andere Spiele, die du vorher gespielt hast.


----------



## nairolf92 (12. November 2009)

1. Bin noch in Zaton und hab ne Frage: Bei der Absturzstelle in nem Sumpf (viele grüne Anomalien) soll man  den Grund für den Absturz finden (i-was elektrisches). Aber ich kann es nirgends finden. Habt ihr diese Mission schon gemacht? 
 2. Außerdem ist der Arzt vom Schiff weg. Ist das normal? Ich fand ihn eig ganz nützlich.


----------



## kingston (12. November 2009)

Wenn das da ist wo ich meine muss man an einer Seite zum Hubschrauber hin und F drücken. Dann wird er untersucht.


----------



## nairolf92 (12. November 2009)

Ja das weiß ich. Aber wenn man das gemacht hat bekommt man einen Auftrag und bei dem muss man dann halt die Ursache für den Absturz finden.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. November 2009)

Auf dem Map im PDA wird doch jeder Wegpunkt markiert. Draufschauen, hinlatschen.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf dem Map im PDA wird doch jeder Wegpunkt markiert. Draufschauen, hinlatschen.


   nicht in diesem fall und auch sehr vielen anderen fällen.
nein, die frage gehört zur mainquest und wird im storyverlauf wieder aufgegriffen. und zwar erst in Pripyat.


----------



## veilchen (14. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> 2. Außerdem ist der Arzt vom Schiff weg. Ist das normal? Ich fand ihn eig ganz nützlich.





Spoiler



der bringt sich glaube ich um, weil er Teil einer Quest ist. Die Leiche findet man in einem Haus oberhalb des (Haupt)schiffes, gleich das erste Haus. Daneben sind zwei große Kräne!


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2009)

der spoiler war jetzt aber völlig unnötig.
das gehört jedenfalls zu einer nebenstory und sollte später weiterverfolgt werden, wenn man darum gebeten wurde bzw. man mit den anderen darüber sprechen kann.


----------



## nairolf92 (15. November 2009)

wo findet man magpie, joker und der 3. stalker, den man suchen muss (name beginnt mit b)?


----------



## tavrosffm (15. November 2009)

wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit der schnellreisefunktion?


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2009)

nairolf92 schrieb:


> wo findet man magpie, joker und der 3. stalker, den man suchen muss (name beginnt mit b)?


   Magpie musst du erst entlarven. jeder sagt, er soll ein idiot sein - gibt es nicht zufällig eine nervensäge irgendwo?  immer mal ein bisschen in seiner nähe rumstehen und zuhören;wenn er wieder eine geschichte erzählt hat, kann man ihn darauf ansprechen. man muss selber auch questen, damit das vorangetrieben wird.
Joker befindet sich nahe der 



Spoiler



pinieneichen-anomalie


. Barge irgendwo in der 



Spoiler



anomalie unter der tankstelle


.


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2009)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit der schnellreisefunktion?


   Stalker mit sternsymbol auf der minimap anlabern und fragen, was er gerade macht. ist er auf dem weg irgendwo hin, kann man umsonst mitreisen. hat er nix zu tun und/oder muss man an einen bestimmten ort, bezahlt man ihn für's bringen.


----------



## veilchen (15. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> der spoiler war jetzt aber völlig unnötig.
> das gehört jedenfalls zu einer nebenstory und sollte später weiterverfolgt werden, wenn man darum gebeten wurde bzw. man mit den anderen darüber sprechen kann.


   stimmt, habe drauf losgeschrieben, ohne zu bedenken das dies ein spoiler ist....sry
 danke fürs nachträgliche bearbeiten hanfred
 werd in zukunft auch mal nebenbei meine zweite hirnhälte einschalten


----------



## kingston (16. November 2009)

Bin grad nicht zu Haus. Dehalb bin ich mir mit den Namen nicht ganz sicher. Aber viell kann das mal jemand testen.
 Unterhalb von der Bahnstation ( Stalkerlager) ist ja in der Näher der Absturzstelle so eine Belüftungsanlage. Beim Runden Bunker da ist das Dach oben kaputt.  Ein Weg da rein geht über eine kleine Hütte Westlich bei den Bahngleisen. Durch ein paar Rohre kommt man dann in den grossen Bunker mit den Belüftingsgittern drüber. 
 So , wenn ich jetzt weitergehe, durch die nächste Tür komme ich wieder zum selben Gang und komme wieder unter den Gittern raus. Es Spawnt mich quasi wieder zurück und ich komm nicht bis zum Endgebäude. 
 Ist das ein Bug oder gewollt, weil man da viell. noch eine Mission bekommt um da reinzugehen?

 mfg


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2009)

kingston schrieb:


> Bin grad nicht zu Haus. Dehalb bin ich mir mit den Namen nicht ganz sicher. Aber viell kann das mal jemand testen.
> Unterhalb von der Bahnstation ( Stalkerlager) ist ja in der Näher der Absturzstelle so eine Belüftungsanlage. Beim Runden Bunker da ist das Dach oben kaputt.  Ein Weg da rein geht über eine kleine Hütte Westlich bei den Bahngleisen. Durch ein paar Rohre kommt man dann in den grossen Bunker mit den Belüftingsgittern drüber.
> So , wenn ich jetzt weitergehe, durch die nächste Tür komme ich wieder zum selben Gang und komme wieder unter den Gittern raus. Es Spawnt mich quasi wieder zurück und ich komm nicht bis zum Endgebäude.
> Ist das ein Bug oder gewollt, weil man da viell. noch eine Mission bekommt um da reinzugehen?
> ...


   sozusagen. eine nebenquest, vielleicht hast du sie bereits angenommen.
geh durch die glitzernden tore, gehe mehrmals durch den raum, irgendwie bin ich irgendwann durch gekommen.


----------



## nairolf92 (16. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> kingston schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin grad nicht zu Haus. Dehalb bin ich mir mit den Namen nicht ganz sicher. Aber viell kann das mal jemand testen.
> ...


   Ja genau, jedes mal wenn du durch das richtige Tor gegangen bist, fängt es an zu glitzern. Also durch die glitzernden Tore immer durchgehen, solange bis alle Tore richtig waren. Dann kommst du an dein Ziel.


----------



## h3po4 (16. November 2009)

ist kein bug^^
 und man kommt da auch weiter, hab auch ne weile gebraucht... gibt sogar ein youtube-tutorial aber is ein spoiler 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzrUbwOzxrQ


----------



## h3po4 (16. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> nairolf92 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo findet man magpie, joker und der 3. stalker, den man suchen muss (name beginnt mit b)?
> ...


 
 nope... ist die höhle unter dem abgebrannten bauernhof 
 €: wtf wieso geht diese spoiler - funktion nicht oO
 €2: args sry doppelpost!


----------



## tavrosffm (16. November 2009)

thx@hanfred
 mal ne logische frage.
 macht es eigentlich sinn die gefundenen waffen mitzunehmen wenn das reparieren 
 (um sie überhaupt verkaufen zu können) 
 teurer ist als das geld was man beim verkauf einnimmt?
 bekomme ich dann irgendwann die skills um die waffe selber reparieren zu können oder gibt es da irgendwann / irgendwo jemanden der es günstiger macht als kardan auf dem schiff?

 offtopic
 also das game macht bisher richtig laune.
 hab in manchen tests gelesen dass der einstieg einwenig zäh ist aber das fand ich nicht.
 das areal bei cop ist auch nicht mehr so slauchförmig wie in shadow of tschernobyl also eher quadratisch als rechteckig.
 beim ersten teil hab ich irgendwie immer das gefühl gehabt stets nach norden zu laufen.


----------



## kingston (16. November 2009)

Danke Jungs. Besonders für den Videoguide. Die Glitzertore sind mir nie aufgefallen. Gleich mal testen.


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2009)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> thx@hanfred
> mal ne logische frage.
> macht es eigentlich sinn die gefundenen waffen mitzunehmen wenn das reparieren
> (um sie überhaupt verkaufen zu können)
> ...


   nein, nein und nein. nur mitnehmen, was du selbst benutzen willst.
geld verdient man erst richtig mit den artefakten und zwar soviel mehr, dass sich was anderes kaum lohnt. wobei man ab und zu dinge als belohnung bekommt, die habe ich natürlich grösstenteils verkauft.


----------



## tavrosffm (16. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> tavrosffm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thx@hanfred
> ...


 danke nochmal.  
 hab immer alles bis zum anschlag mitgeschleppt und bin nie richtig schnell voran gekommen.
 immer ärgerlich wenn so ne emmission angekündigt wird.waffen weggeworfen und die beine in die hand genommen.  
 also auf nach pripyat...meine truhe von all den unnützen waffen entleeren.  
 schönen abend noch


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2009)

holla stalker.
 hab zwei fragen zu missionen.
 1.befindet sich die oase in pripyat oder schon in den orten zuvor?
 2.woher bekomme ich die drei velo detektoren?

 eine weitere frage ist muss ich um von einen ort (oder zone) zum anderen zu gelangen immer die schnellreisefunktion benutzen oder gibt es einen weg?


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2009)

> bekomme ich dann irgendwann die skills um die waffe selber reparieren zu können oder gibt es da irgendwann / irgendwo jemanden der es günstiger macht als kardan auf dem schiff?


Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere repariert dir später in Pripyat einer deine Ausrüstung kostenlos.


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2009)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> holla stalker.
> hab zwei fragen zu missionen.
> 1.befindet sich die oase in pripyat oder schon in den orten zuvor?


die ist nicht in Pripyat.


> 2.woher bekomme ich die drei velo detektoren?


vornehmlich von toten stalkern. 



> eine weitere frage ist muss ich um von einen ort (oder zone) zum anderen zu gelangen immer die schnellreisefunktion benutzen oder gibt es einen weg?


du musst dich einmal nach Pripyat durchschlagen, ab dann würde ich nur noch die schnellreisefunktion benutzen.


----------



## kingston (24. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> tavrosffm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > holla stalker.
> ...


 
   Das mit der Oase wurde weiter oben schon incl Videoguide erklärt. 



Spoiler



Ist die Belüftungsanlage.


 Nur ging es bei mir etwas anders als im Video. 

   Zu den Velees Detektoren. Ich konnte 2 bei Uhu kaufen, dem Händler am Schiff. 

   Nur mal ein Feedback nebenbei. Am Anfang ging das Spiel etwas zäh los. Aber wenn man die ganzen spannenden Nebenmissionen macht, Ausrüstung besser wird und tiefer ins Spiel eindringt geht es wieder los. 
   Das Stalker Feeling ist wieder da und das Spiel ist echt super.


----------



## Gunter (24. November 2009)

kingston schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Feedback nebenbei. Am Anfang ging das Spiel etwas zäh los. Aber wenn man die ganzen spannenden Nebenmissionen macht, Ausrüstung besser wird und tiefer ins Spiel eindringt geht es wieder los.
> Das Stalker Feeling ist wieder da und das Spiel ist echt super.


   ich hab mich auch (wie beim ersten teil) total in das spiel verliebt und am wochenende wie im rausch gespielt ... leider bin ich schon durch, und sogar etwas traurig dass es vorbei ist. 

  dabei hab ich auch so gut wie jeden nebenquest gemacht, jede anomalie mind. 1x besucht, alle verstecke geplündert... nur das leider etwas zu kurz gekommene pripyat hab ich noch nicht erkundet, weils auch irgendwie nicht notwendig war. werd aber noch ein älteres savegame laden und das exoskelett voll aufrüsten - werkzeug weiß ich ja jetzt, wo es rumliegt.


----------



## kingston (26. November 2009)

Hallo. 
 Hab mal ne andere Frage. Wie habt ihr das mit dem Anzug gemacht? Ich hab ja die bis jetzt 4 Leute zusammengetrommelt um nach Prypjat zu gehn. 
 Hab im Moment so 40k Geld. Soll ich mir den Anzug um 25k kaufen oder den um 30 bei Nimble bestellen?  
 Oder gleich weitersparen und das Exoskelett holen? Oder gibt es dannach noch genügend Quests um genug Geld für das Exo zu bekommen und erstmal den Anzug holen um nach Pryp zu kommen? 

 mfg


----------



## Mothman (26. November 2009)

Gunter schrieb:


> dabei hab ich auch so gut wie jeden nebenquest gemacht, jede anomalie mind. 1x besucht, alle verstecke geplündert... nur das leider etwas zu kurz gekommene pripyat hab ich noch nicht erkundet, weils auch irgendwie nicht notwendig war. werd aber noch ein älteres savegame laden und das exoskelett voll aufrüsten - werkzeug weiß ich ja jetzt, wo es rumliegt.


   Du hast "Call of Pripyat" durchgespielt ohne dich  auch nur einmal richtig in Pripyat umgeschaut  zu haben?     


 @kingston: Wenn du immer artig alle Artefakte einsammelst, die du findest und alle artig verkaufst (bis auf die, die du selber nutzt), dann dürfte dir in dem Spiel das Geld eigentlich nicht ausgehen. Damit machst du eh die meiste Kohle.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. November 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> tavrosffm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > holla stalker.
> ...


 ok danke.hab die oase nun mithile des videos gefunden und das artekakt bekommen.
 hab nicht wirklich eine ahnung welche logik hinter dem rätsel stand aber nach dem xx mal durchlaufen war die oase da!

 also bei den toten stalkern habe ich bisher nur die braune version des detektors gefunden aber nicht die velo dinger.
 wenn man 2 bei dem unsympathischen uhu kaufen kann fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch einer.
 meinen geb ich wohl nicht her.  

 das spiel ist in der tat sehr gelungen.
 wäre das game so wie es ist vor 3 jahren erschienen wäre es heute noch der brüller.
 eine etwas größere map mit mehr quests und shadow of tschernobyl hätte (eine noch bessere)spielegeschichte geschrieben.


----------



## Gunter (26. November 2009)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du hast "Call of Pripyat" durchgespielt ohne dich  auch nur einmal richtig in Pripyat umgeschaut  zu haben?


   naja, wozu ... verstecke wurden mir noch keine markiert, und auch questmäßig muss man eigentlich nicht viel dort machen, leider. werde mal etwas rumstapfen, aber mehr als zombies, hunde und ein einsamer blutsauger is mir dort noch net begegnet.  

 wobei ... jetz hab ich hier noch left 4 dead 2 und serious sam hd, und auch batman arkham asylum wartet noch. glaub stalker muss erstmal warten.


----------



## veilchen (27. November 2009)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> ok danke.hab die oase nun mithile des videos gefunden und das artekakt bekommen.
> hab nicht wirklich eine ahnung welche logik hinter dem rätsel stand aber nach dem xx mal durchlaufen war die oase da!


    Die Logik erschließt sich mir folgendermaßen: die Betonsäulen im Raum sind die "Türrahmen" und 



Spoiler



man muss die richtige "Tür" durchschreiten, um das Glitzern zu aktivieren.


 
   @ Gunter
  in Prypyat laufen auch Controller, Pseudohunde, dann noch die fetten Pseudogiants (die mit den schwarzen Kutten) und auch die Chimäre herum - man mus nur zur richtigen Tageszeit losziehen. 

   @kingston
  wie Mothman schon sagte Artefakte bringen ordentlich Schotter, wenn du aber für Beard, das ist der Artefaktentyp auf dem Schiff, die Artefakte bringst die er gerade sucht, dann bringen sie im Vergleich zum einfachen Verkauf beim Händler noch mehr Schotter ein - 24k Rubel für seltene Artefakte sind da schon mal drin. Dann kannste auch dein Exo finanzieren und es auch reparieren/upgraden, ohne auf die Kohle schauen zu müssen.

  Gruß
   veilchen


----------



## XnopainnogainX (30. November 2009)

ähhm.. ich hätt auch noch ne komische frage..

 wo bekomm ich eigtl den auftrag her damit ich diese 3 detektoren holen muss??????   

 und außerdem find ich nirgends solche detektoren -.-
 naja weitersuchen 

 wär echt dufte wenn mir helfen kannst


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2009)

XnopainnogainX schrieb:


> ähhm.. ich hätt auch noch ne komische frage..
> 
> wo bekomm ich eigtl den auftrag her damit ich diese 3 detektoren holen muss??????
> 
> ...


   bei den wissenschaftlern.
  einfach immer mal wieder vorbeischauen und alle anquatschen. wenn nichts geht, erst mal mit der mainquest weitermachen und dann wieder umsehen. dieser auftrag ist einer der letzten überhaupt.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2009)

veilchen schrieb:


> Pseudogiants (die mit den schwarzen Kutten)


   pseudogiants sind gross und tragen keine kutte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veilchen (1. Dezember 2009)

HanFred schrieb:


> veilchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pseudogiants (die mit den schwarzen Kutten)
> ...


   ja genau die burer sind mir in prypyat begegnet! - der pseudogiant ist mir nur einmal über den weg gelaufen - zähes Ding!!


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2009)

veilchen schrieb:


> ja genau die burer sind mir in prypyat begegnet! - der pseudogiant ist mir nur einmal über den weg gelaufen - zähes Ding!!


 oh ja. ich bin geflüchtet, das ding (in der kläranlage glaube ich) wollte und wollte einfach nicht sterben. naja, man musste es ja nicht töten, um die mission abzuschliessen.


----------



## Larry_C (15. Dezember 2009)

ich such jetzt schon tagelang das Feinmechanikerwerkzeug in den *Lagerhäusern am Rande der Jupiteranlage*....... kein Plan wo das sein soll, wo sind da überhaupt Lagerhäuser?   
  hat das Teil schon jemand gefunden?


----------



## The-Witcher (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte da eine frage ich will stalker cop de komplett auf russich haben, reicht es da den russischen patch zu installieren oder gibts es wie auch in den vorgängern einen unpacker der mir alles auf russich umstellt? Ich hab mir den Theard nicht durchgelesen, villeicht wurde es ja schon beantwortet, da ich nichts vom spiel erfahren will und jungfreulich es beginnen möchte.

 thx


----------



## veilchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Larry_C schrieb:


> ich such jetzt schon tagelang das Feinmechanikerwerkzeug in den *Lagerhäusern am Rande der Jupiteranlage*....... kein Plan wo das sein soll, wo sind da überhaupt Lagerhäuser?
> hat das Teil schon jemand gefunden?


   ACHTUNG SPOILER: 



Spoiler



Das Feinmechnikwerkzeug findest du bei Punkt 2.


 http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ss_andi_12-16-09_14-096ff5.jpg


Spoiler



Tipp: Auf dem Gelände steht ein LKW ins Führerhaus reinschauen lohnt!


 
 Gruß
 veilchen


----------



## Larry_C (16. Dezember 2009)

veilchen schrieb:


> ACHTUNG SPOILER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke schön!


----------



## veilchen (17. Dezember 2009)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine frage ich will stalker cop de komplett auf russich haben, reicht es da den russischen patch zu installieren oder gibts es wie auch in den vorgängern einen unpacker der mir alles auf russich umstellt? Ich hab mir den Theard nicht durchgelesen, villeicht wurde es ja schon beantwortet, da ich nichts vom spiel erfahren will und jungfreulich es beginnen möchte.
> 
> thx


   Es wird nicht reichen nur einen russischen Patch zu installieren, weil du im Ordner "localization" die zwei Dateien "xgerman1.db" und "xgerman2.db", davon gehe ich mal stark aus, löschen und durch die russischen Originaldateien ersetzen müsstest.

 Gruß
 veilchen


----------

